# dovecot sasl to work with mobile users[solved]

## 22decembre

This seems to be the last problem on my mail server. Everything else is working fine   :Smile: 

My server runs Postix and Dovecot (imap).

I can read mails from imap on my computer and mobile device (windows mobile). The connection is encrypted using self signed tls certificates. From that part everything works good.

I can post mail from outside my network (I tested from a shell service using telnet). But I can't post mails using my windows mobile device (but I see connection in logs, but the connection is set off) !

here are few facts :

```
20:17 root@einstein ~ # postconf -n

alias_database = hash:/etc/postfix/aliases

alias_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/aliases

append_at_myorigin = yes

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

daemon_directory = /usr/lib64/postfix

data_directory = /var/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

debug_peer_list = 127.0.0.1

home_mailbox = /var/spool/mail/%u

inet_interfaces = all

inet_protocols = ipv6,ipv4

local_recipient_maps = 

mail_owner = postfix

mailbox_command = /usr/libexec/dovecot/deliver

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

masquerade_domains = 22decembre.eu

mydestination = 22decembre.eu, einstein.22decembre.eu, localhost, localhost.localdomain,

mydomain = 22decembre.eu

myhostname = einstein.22decembre.eu

mynetworks = 192.168.0.0/24 [2a01:e35:8aee:5ab0::]/64 127.0.0.0/25 [::1]/128

myorigin = $mydomain

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

smtp_tls_CAfile = /etc/ssl/ca.crt

smtp_tls_security_level = may

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name

smtpd_helo_required = yes

smtpd_helo_restrictions = permit_mynetworks

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks        reject_unauth_destination       reject_non_fqdn_recipient      reject_unknown_recipient_domain

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_path = /var/spool/postfix/private/auth

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot

smtpd_sender_restrictions = reject_unknown_sender_domain        reject_non_fqdn_sender  permit_mynetworks

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/ssl/ca.crt

smtpd_tls_ask_ccert = no

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/ssl/serv.crt

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/ssl/serv-priv.key

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes

smtpd_tls_security_level = may

smtpd_use_tls = no

soft_bounce = yes

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

```

master.cf with the submission service where the mails are posted :

```
# boite a lettre jaune : seuls ceux a l'interieur du reseau ou les personnes residant dans le domaines peuvent poster des lettres

#

submission inet n       -       n       -       -       smtpd -v

        -o content_filter=

        -o mynetworks=

        -o mynetworks=192.168.0.0/24,[2a01:e35:8aee:5ab0::]/64,127.0.0.0/25,[::1]/128

        -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

        -o broken_sasl_auth_clients=yes

        -o smtpd_sasl_type=dovecot

        -o smtpd_sasl_path=/var/spool/postfix/private/auth

        -o smtpd_sasl_security_options=noanonymous

        -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject

```

logs where we see connection in telnet from a tor client, and connection from "unknown" which is my mobile device.

```
20:17 root@einstein ~ # tail -n 300 /var/log/mail.log

Oct 19 20:14:54 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute value: EAEDB46B13

Oct 19 20:14:54 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Oct 19 20:14:54 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute name: (end)

Oct 19 20:14:54 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: send attr flags = 178

Oct 19 20:14:54 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: EAEDB46B13: client=tor-exit-router36-readme.formlessnetworking.net[199.48.147.36], sasl_method=PLAIN, sasl_username=stephane

Oct 19 20:14:54 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > tor-exit-router36-readme.formlessnetworking.net[199.48.147.36]: 250 2.1.5 Ok

Oct 19 20:14:59 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: < tor-exit-router36-readme.formlessnetworking.net[199.48.147.36]: DATA

Oct 19 20:14:59 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > tor-exit-router36-readme.formlessnetworking.net[199.48.147.36]: 354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF>

Oct 19 20:15:20 einstein postfix/cleanup[15877]: EAEDB46B13: message-id=<>

Oct 19 20:15:20 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: status

Oct 19 20:15:20 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute name: status

Oct 19 20:15:20 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute value: 0

Oct 19 20:15:20 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: reason

Oct 19 20:15:20 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute name: reason

Oct 19 20:15:20 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute value: (end)

Oct 19 20:15:20 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Oct 19 20:15:20 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute name: (end)

Oct 19 20:15:20 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > tor-exit-router36-readme.formlessnetworking.net[199.48.147.36]: 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as EAEDB46B13

Oct 19 20:15:20 einstein postfix/qmgr[15860]: EAEDB46B13: from=<stephane@22decembre.eu>, size=246, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Oct 19 20:15:20 einstein dovecot: lda(stephane): sieve: msgid=unspecified: stored mail into mailbox 'INBOX'

Oct 19 20:15:20 einstein postfix/local[15884]: EAEDB46B13: to=<stephane@22decembre.eu>, orig_to=<root@22decembre.eu>, relay=local, delay=35, delays=35/0.01/0/0.05, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/libexec/dovecot/deliver)

Oct 19 20:15:20 einstein postfix/qmgr[15860]: EAEDB46B13: removed

Oct 19 20:15:28 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: < tor-exit-router36-readme.formlessnetworking.net[199.48.147.36]: quit

Oct 19 20:15:28 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > tor-exit-router36-readme.formlessnetworking.net[199.48.147.36]: 221 2.0.0 Bye

Oct 19 20:15:28 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostname: tor-exit-router36-readme.formlessnetworking.net ~? 192.168.0.0/24

Oct 19 20:15:28 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostaddr: 199.48.147.36 ~? 192.168.0.0/24

Oct 19 20:15:28 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostname: tor-exit-router36-readme.formlessnetworking.net ~? [2a01:e35:8aee:5ab0::]/64

Oct 19 20:15:29 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostaddr: 199.48.147.36 ~? [2a01:e35:8aee:5ab0::]/64

Oct 19 20:15:29 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostname: tor-exit-router36-readme.formlessnetworking.net ~? 127.0.0.0/25

Oct 19 20:15:29 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostaddr: 199.48.147.36 ~? 127.0.0.0/25

Oct 19 20:15:29 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostname: tor-exit-router36-readme.formlessnetworking.net ~? [::1]/128

Oct 19 20:15:29 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostaddr: 199.48.147.36 ~? [::1]/128

Oct 19 20:15:29 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: tor-exit-router36-readme.formlessnetworking.net: no match

Oct 19 20:15:29 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: 199.48.147.36: no match

Oct 19 20:15:29 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: send attr request = disconnect

Oct 19 20:15:29 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: send attr ident = submission:199.48.147.36

Oct 19 20:15:29 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: status

Oct 19 20:15:29 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute name: status

Oct 19 20:15:29 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute value: 0

Oct 19 20:15:29 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Oct 19 20:15:29 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute name: (end)

Oct 19 20:15:29 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: disconnect from tor-exit-router36-readme.formlessnetworking.net[199.48.147.36]

Oct 19 20:15:29 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: master_notify: status 1

Oct 19 20:15:29 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: connection closed

Oct 19 20:15:29 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: auto_clnt_close: disconnect private/tlsmgr stream

Oct 19 20:15:29 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: rewrite stream disconnect

Oct 19 20:16:08 einstein dovecot: auth: Debug: auth client connected (pid=15902)

Oct 19 20:16:08 einstein dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=92.90.16.152, lip=192.168.0.2

Oct 19 20:16:08 einstein dovecot: auth: Debug: auth client connected (pid=15903)

Oct 19 20:16:10 einstein dovecot: auth: Debug: client in: AUTH^I1^IPLAIN^Iservice=imap^Isecured^Ilip=192.168.0.2^Irip=92.90.16.152^Ilport=143^Irport=6348^Iresp=<hidden>

Oct 19 20:16:10 einstein dovecot: auth: Debug: pam(stephane,92.90.16.152): lookup service=imap

Oct 19 20:16:10 einstein dovecot: auth: Debug: pam(stephane,92.90.16.152): #1/1 style=1 msg=Password: 

Oct 19 20:16:10 einstein dovecot: auth: Debug: client out: OK^I1^Iuser=stephane

Oct 19 20:16:10 einstein dovecot: auth: Debug: master in: REQUEST^I3711696897^I15903^I1^I089356bae7a542dd2344345d2d3fb962

Oct 19 20:16:10 einstein dovecot: auth: Debug: passwd(stephane,92.90.16.152): lookup

Oct 19 20:16:10 einstein dovecot: auth: Debug: master out: USER^I3711696897^Istephane^Isystem_groups_user=stephane^Iuid=1000^Igid=1000^Ihome=/home/partage/stephane

Oct 19 20:16:10 einstein dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<stephane>, method=PLAIN, rip=92.90.16.152, lip=192.168.0.2, mpid=15905, TLS

Oct 19 20:16:10 einstein dovecot: auth: Debug: auth client connected (pid=15906)

Oct 19 20:16:10 einstein dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=92.90.16.152, lip=192.168.0.2

Oct 19 20:16:11 einstein dovecot: auth: Debug: auth client connected (pid=15907)

Oct 19 20:16:11 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: connection established

Oct 19 20:16:11 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: master_notify: status 0

Oct 19 20:16:11 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: name_mask: resource

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: name_mask: software

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: connect from unknown[92.90.16.152]

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: unknown: no match

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: 92.90.16.152: no match

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: unknown: no match

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: 92.90.16.152: no match

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostname: unknown ~? 127.0.0.1

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostaddr: 92.90.16.152 ~? 127.0.0.1

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: unknown: no match

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: 92.90.16.152: no match

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostname: unknown ~? 192.168.0.0/24

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostaddr: 92.90.16.152 ~? 192.168.0.0/24

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostname: unknown ~? [2a01:e35:8aee:5ab0::]/64

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostaddr: 92.90.16.152 ~? [2a01:e35:8aee:5ab0::]/64

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostname: unknown ~? 127.0.0.0/25

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostaddr: 92.90.16.152 ~? 127.0.0.0/25

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostname: unknown ~? [::1]/128

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostaddr: 92.90.16.152 ~? [::1]/128

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: unknown: no match

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: 92.90.16.152: no match

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: send attr request = connect

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: send attr ident = submission:92.90.16.152

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: status

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute name: status

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute value: 0

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: count

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute name: count

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute value: 1

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: rate

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute name: rate

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute value: 1

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute name: (end)

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 220 einstein.22decembre.eu ESMTP Postfix

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: xsasl_dovecot_server_create: SASL service=smtp, realm=(null)

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: name_mask: noanonymous

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: xsasl_dovecot_server_mech_filter: keep mechanism: PLAIN

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: < unknown[92.90.16.152]: ??

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_string: ?? ~? CONNECT

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_string: ?? ~? GET

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_string: ?? ~? POST

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: ??: no match

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 402 4.5.2 Error: command not recognized

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: smtp_get: EOF

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostname: unknown ~? 192.168.0.0/24

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostaddr: 92.90.16.152 ~? 192.168.0.0/24

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostname: unknown ~? [2a01:e35:8aee:5ab0::]/64

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostaddr: 92.90.16.152 ~? [2a01:e35:8aee:5ab0::]/64

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostname: unknown ~? 127.0.0.0/25

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostaddr: 92.90.16.152 ~? 127.0.0.0/25

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostname: unknown ~? [::1]/128

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostaddr: 92.90.16.152 ~? [::1]/128

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: unknown: no match

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: 92.90.16.152: no match

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: send attr request = disconnect

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: send attr ident = submission:92.90.16.152

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: status

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute name: status

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute value: 0

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute name: (end)

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: lost connection after UNKNOWN from unknown[92.90.16.152]

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: name_mask: ipv6

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: disconnect from unknown[92.90.16.152]

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: name_mask: ipv4

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: master_notify: status 1

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: inet_addr_local: configured 2 IPv4 addresses

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: connection closed

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: inet_addr_local: configured 3 IPv6 addresses

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: connection established

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: process generation: 750 (750)

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: master_notify: status 0

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: mynetworks ~? debug_peer_list

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: name_mask: resource

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: mynetworks ~? fast_flush_domains

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: name_mask: software

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: mynetworks ~? mynetworks

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: connect from unknown[92.90.16.152]

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: relay_domains ~? debug_peer_list

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: unknown: no match

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: relay_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: 92.90.16.152: no match

Oct 19 20:16:12 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: relay_domains ~? mynetworks

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: unknown: no match

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: relay_domains ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: 92.90.16.152: no match

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: relay_domains ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostname: unknown ~? 127.0.0.1

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: relay_domains ~? relay_domains

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostaddr: 92.90.16.152 ~? 127.0.0.1

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? debug_peer_list

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: unknown: no match

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? fast_flush_domains

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: 92.90.16.152: no match

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? mynetworks

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostname: unknown ~? 192.168.0.0/24

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostaddr: 92.90.16.152 ~? 192.168.0.0/24

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? debug_peer_list

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostname: unknown ~? [2a01:e35:8aee:5ab0::]/64

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? fast_flush_domains

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostaddr: 92.90.16.152 ~? [2a01:e35:8aee:5ab0::]/64

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? mynetworks

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostname: unknown ~? 127.0.0.0/25

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostaddr: 92.90.16.152 ~? 127.0.0.0/25

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostname: unknown ~? [::1]/128

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? relay_domains

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostaddr: 92.90.16.152 ~? [::1]/128

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? smtpd_access_maps

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: unknown: no match

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: unknown_helo_hostname_tempfail_action = defer_if_permit

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: 92.90.16.152: no match

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: unknown_address_tempfail_action = defer_if_permit

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: send attr request = connect

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: unverified_recipient_tempfail_action = defer_if_permit

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: send attr ident = submission:92.90.16.152

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: unverified_sender_tempfail_action = defer_if_permit

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: status

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: debug_peer_list ~? debug_peer_list

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute name: status

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: auto_clnt_create: transport=local endpoint=private/tlsmgr

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute value: 0

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: auto_clnt_open: connected to private/tlsmgr

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: count

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: send attr request = seed

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute name: count

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: send attr size = 32

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute value: 1

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: status

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: rate

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: input attribute name: status

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute name: rate

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: input attribute value: 0

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute value: 2

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: seed

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: input attribute name: seed

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute name: (end)

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: input attribute value: lRgSQ9ofDlyY9giVw6kLzaC4+LFXQ2nK120DlTnMsGw=

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 220 einstein.22decembre.eu ESMTP Postfix

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: xsasl_dovecot_server_create: SASL service=smtp, realm=(null)

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: input attribute name: (end)

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: name_mask: noanonymous

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: name_mask: CVE-2010-4180

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: xsasl_dovecot_server_mech_filter: keep mechanism: PLAIN

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: send attr request = policy

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: send attr cache_type = smtpd

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: status

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: input attribute name: status

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: input attribute value: 0

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: cachable

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: input attribute name: cachable

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: input attribute value: 0

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: input attribute name: (end)

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: fast_flush_domains ~? debug_peer_list

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: match_string: fast_flush_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: < unknown[92.90.16.152]: EHLO Inbox

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 250-einstein.22decembre.eu

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: auto_clnt_create: transport=local endpoint=private/anvil

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 250-PIPELINING

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 250-SIZE 10240000

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 250-VRFY

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 250-ETRN

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 250-STARTTLS

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 250-AUTH PLAIN

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: unknown: no match

Oct 19 20:16:13 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: 92.90.16.152: no match

Oct 19 20:16:14 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 250-AUTH=PLAIN

Oct 19 20:16:14 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

Oct 19 20:16:14 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 250-8BITMIME

Oct 19 20:16:14 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 250 DSN

Oct 19 20:16:14 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: < unknown[92.90.16.152]: STARTTLS

Oct 19 20:16:14 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 220 2.0.0 Ready to start TLS

Oct 19 20:16:14 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: auto_clnt_open: connected to private/tlsmgr

Oct 19 20:16:14 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: send attr request = seed

Oct 19 20:16:14 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: send attr size = 32

Oct 19 20:16:14 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: status

Oct 19 20:16:14 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute name: status

Oct 19 20:16:14 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute value: 0

Oct 19 20:16:14 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: seed

Oct 19 20:16:14 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute name: seed

Oct 19 20:16:14 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute value: tROVWjE1+Gl7UMW+SYzGuF4VtagULI2FjMx7SaDDxEM=

Oct 19 20:16:14 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Oct 19 20:16:14 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute name: (end)

Oct 19 20:16:14 einstein dovecot: auth: Debug: client in: AUTH^I1^IPLAIN^Iservice=imap^Isecured^Ilip=192.168.0.2^Irip=92.90.16.152^Ilport=143^Irport=43012^Iresp=<hidden>

Oct 19 20:16:14 einstein dovecot: auth: Debug: pam(stephane,92.90.16.152): lookup service=imap

Oct 19 20:16:14 einstein dovecot: auth: Debug: pam(stephane,92.90.16.152): #1/1 style=1 msg=Password: 

Oct 19 20:16:14 einstein dovecot: auth: Debug: client out: OK^I1^Iuser=stephane

Oct 19 20:16:14 einstein dovecot: auth: Debug: master in: REQUEST^I440401921^I15907^I1^I20205906cf3dc9603ecf5a8f2e2667b0

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein dovecot: auth: Debug: passwd(stephane,92.90.16.152): lookup

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein dovecot: auth: Debug: master out: USER^I440401921^Istephane^Isystem_groups_user=stephane^Iuid=1000^Igid=1000^Ihome=/home/partage/stephane

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<stephane>, method=PLAIN, rip=92.90.16.152, lip=192.168.0.2, mpid=15909, TLS

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: xsasl_dovecot_server_create: SASL service=smtp, realm=(null)

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: name_mask: noanonymous

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: xsasl_dovecot_server_mech_filter: keep mechanism: PLAIN

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: < unknown[92.90.16.152]: EHLO Inbox

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 250-einstein.22decembre.eu

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 250-PIPELINING

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 250-SIZE 10240000

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 250-VRFY

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 250-ETRN

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 250-AUTH PLAIN

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: unknown: no match

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: 92.90.16.152: no match

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 250-AUTH=PLAIN

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 250-8BITMIME

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 250 DSN

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: < unknown[92.90.16.152]: QUIT

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: > unknown[92.90.16.152]: 221 2.0.0 Bye

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostname: unknown ~? 192.168.0.0/24

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostaddr: 92.90.16.152 ~? 192.168.0.0/24

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostname: unknown ~? [2a01:e35:8aee:5ab0::]/64

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostaddr: 92.90.16.152 ~? [2a01:e35:8aee:5ab0::]/64

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostname: unknown ~? 127.0.0.0/25

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostaddr: 92.90.16.152 ~? 127.0.0.0/25

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostname: unknown ~? [::1]/128

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_hostaddr: 92.90.16.152 ~? [::1]/128

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: unknown: no match

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: match_list_match: 92.90.16.152: no match

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: send attr request = disconnect

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: send attr ident = submission:92.90.16.152

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: status

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute name: status

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute value: 0

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: private/anvil: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: input attribute name: (end)

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: disconnect from unknown[92.90.16.152]

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: master_notify: status 1

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein postfix/smtpd[15863]: connection closed

Oct 19 20:16:15 einstein dovecot: imap(stephane): Disconnected: Logged out bytes=9/331

Oct 19 20:16:16 einstein dovecot: imap(stephane): Disconnected: Logged out bytes=441/6363

Oct 19 20:16:18 einstein postfix/smtpd[15908]: auto_clnt_close: disconnect private/tlsmgr stream

```

any help ? thanks !

----------

## Rexilion

Hello,

I am by no means a postfix expert, but using simple reasoning I can see a very obvious problem and it could explain why you can receive and not send.

You have the following statements in your conf:

 *Quote:*   

> smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks        reject_unauth_destination       reject_non_fqdn_recipient      reject_unknown_recipient_domain 
> 
> smtpd_sender_restrictions = reject_unknown_sender_domain        reject_non_fqdn_sender  permit_mynetworks 

 

In both I see the parameters: reject_non_fqdn_* . The tor server seems to have a fqdn: tor-exit-router36-readme.formlessnetworking.net. While your Windows mobile has not: unknown[92.90.16.152].

So I suggest you remove both the reject_non_fqdn_recipient and the reject_non_fqdn_sender and try again.

----------

## 22decembre

You're right, I changed it a little bit.

But the main problem was outlook itself. As everytime M$ makes everything wrong.

It want a "login" auth + broken_sasl (the second one was already ok). I changed it in dovecot.conf and now, it works fine.

Thanks !

----------

